

The moral standards of wikileaks critics - JJMalina
http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/12/01/wikileaks

======
cafard
How was Eliot Spitzer more a threat to Wall Street as governor than he had
been as prosecutor?

